# Black & Decker Cordless Mower



## blip (May 29, 2007)

Buster, I have the CMM1000. I bought it used last year for $100. I just sold my gas mower to a friend because I stopped using it after getting the B&D.

I'd only recommend it if you have a small lawn(my actual lawn area is 6000 sq. ft.), and you mow regularly. If you are the type that lets your grass go for 2 weeks and then hacks it down low so it can go another 2 weeks you will be in trouble. You really have to cut more than once a week if you are fertilizing and watering. I cut every 4-5 days probably.

The cut quality is good, and it mulches well as long as you follow the advice above and cut frequently. Be aware that it is not self propelled so if you have lots of slopes in your yard you're going to get a workout.

My mower is 6 years old according to the previous owner and the batteries generally will last long enough to do my entire yard at once. I'd imagine new batteries would last much longer. I will probably be replacing these batteries at the end of this year or beginning of the next season. They can be found online for $70.

I love not having to deal with gas, oil, spark plugs, filters, etc.. Just pull the handle and it starts right up.:thumbup:


----------



## rgathright (Sep 26, 2008)

We should all do our part to save the enviroment and encourage the growth of the solar and wind power industries. Cordless electric lawn mowers go a long ways towards these goals. I recently purchased the Black & Decker Cordless Electric Lawnmower the CMM1200. I hope my review will help you make a decision about our future.
http://www.epinions.com/review/Blac..._Cordless_Mulching_Mower/content_445899312772


----------

